# Pre-employment testing



## Mendyb1502 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello:

I have been a medical coder in the outpatient hospital setting for 7 yrs. I have two associates' degrees in Medical Billing and Coding. I just recently received my CPC-H certification. Prior employer didn't require it because of my degrees and a completed internship with them. 

I relocated with my husband out of state, and was looking forward to working from home. First, they required me to be certified to even apply for a job, and I did that. Now I am taking these pre-employment coding tests, and quite honestly I am annoyed with them. I am using 2014 codebooks, and they are grading me on 2013. Their questions, for the most part, are not for outpatient coders, but inpatient. 

Has anyone ever dealt with this sort of thing before? How did you remedy it? It's not just one company either. It's been several, and most require an 80%, which is fine, but when they grade you this way I get like a 70-79%. I have even asked to speak to the coding specialist that has graded me. I honestly don't think they have a coder grading. I think it is mainly off of a score sheet, and it's old. 

Thanks,
Mendy


----------



## margiemed117 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Regarding Pre-Employment Testing*

Mandy,

I feel for you, however, I am not in your shoes per say, but I have had similar experiences. I have often wondered where some of these people have gotten their answers from myself! Is there anyway you contact the head of human resources via email or something stating your concerns? I mean with all of your credentials, you must know what you're doing, and for them to be using out dated books is a disgrace on their part. Maybe you could have the AMA or some other organization look into it or just the mere mention of something of this nature may give them something to think about in the future.
I really do wish you well and hope that you find a suitable place to work. Best of luck to you.
Sincerely,
Margaret


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 24, 2014)

When I have taken these tests I indicated on the answer sheet that I answered with the current code book, if they indicate that you are suppose to use older books then I guess you will need to look up the older answers it is pretty easy to do.  However when I can see a controversy in the question, which is also easy to see, I indicate my rational on the answer sheet, this has proven to be a no fail way to go about it.  Even a bubble sheet I will write all over it. I usually get a phone call, which is what I hope for and we discuss the answers.  I sometimes wonder if this what they really want.


----------



## Daniel Rowden (Aug 24, 2014)

I had a similar situation where the answers went against the coding clinics and I discussed why they had the wrong answer for a couple questions and this peaked their interest even more in hiring me as this showed them that I was resourceful. Needless to say I got the job. Just communicate with them.


----------

